
​Badlock: Patch your Samba and Windows server now - ohjeez
http://www.zdnet.com/article/badlock-patch-your-samba-and-windows-server-now/
======
chmielewski
How underwhelming was this announcement? If you have internet-facing or dmz'd
smbd servers you deserve badlock and have no doubt been facing far greater
security risks since the time when you initially put your server there. This
announcement isn't scary at all for those whom considered or valued literally
any sense of security when setting up their Samba server.

